
Why Immigrants, Students and U.S. Companies Are Going to Canada - pseudolus
https://www.forbes.com/sites/stuartanderson/2019/04/22/why-immigrants-students-and-u-s-companies-are-going-to-canada/
======
jimrhods23
Tech salaries in Toronto and Vancouver are almost half of what I get paid in
the US. It's no wonder companies are flocking there.

I don't know how people can live in either of these cities with salaries that
are so low and the cost of living still comparable to a big city.

